# Wh dolly



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but why not bring it up again,
Forum seems a little slow lately.

I am in the market for a new water heater dolly.
What are you guys using and what do you find works best?

Any input would be great 

Thanks


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

There used to be a guy on here who sold his personal design.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I use an apprentice it's much easier on the back. Kidding, I use a regular dolly but there's rarely stairs involved where our water heaters are located. Here's the link RWH was referring to.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/water-heater-hand-truck-has-arrived-52530/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have that water heater dolly....solid design and works well.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> I have that water heater dolly....solid design and works well.


Nice.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Kpwplumb said:


> Forum seems a little slow lately.
> 
> I am in the market for a new water heater dolly.
> What are you guys using and what do you find works best?


In parts of Texas, they put w/h's in the attic(!). Garage closets, too. In parts of So Cal, they're in the garage. In the mountain communities, they might be in the walk-out or basement. In parts of Virginia, they have a lot of stairs.

What are most of your w/h jobs like?

I designed/built my own to do what I wanted, I work in southern California. 

rwh- Thank you, and am still subscribed.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Regular stair climber, but add a bag. One of the WH companies offered one. Keep the mess down.

40 lb. Aluminum >>>>> https://www.amazon.com/Tyke-Supply-...rd_wg=LPLAP&psc=1&refRID=XGMAMJFY1PTE5D9ZYMRV

Heater Bag >>>> http://www.bradfordwhite.com/heater-hauler%C2%AE-0

Then a handy dandy strap. Clean, keeps the dings down.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Two 3/4 18" pipes with couplings on them and an apprentice. 
Simple


----------

